# Can my wife cancel my visa subclass 309??



## Siad007 (Apr 24, 2017)

My name ahmad I lodged my case from Pakistan 🇵🇰 June 2015. I got my visa November 2016. After three interviews. I came to australia 🇦🇺, and now I am in Australia ...but my wife treating e very bad, some time she is telling me Togo out of home and she is abusing me , some time she telling me go out from home if not I will call to police , i am pleasing her , and working , helping her but still she is acting very silly. She don't have any one , she is alone , no bro , no sister , no mom dad , they passed away, I am worry about her too, but she is threading me that I will call to police 👮 and will send u back, now I am in subclass 309, will submit documents for 100 visa in June 2017. 

I am in tension, is she can cancel my visa ????


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

She can cancel her sponsorship, and that leaves you without a sponsor.

A 100 would normally needs a partner/sponsorship to suceed.

You might need professional help.


----------



## Siad007 (Apr 24, 2017)

Okey thank you bro, I will try to contact some immigration lawyer...


----------

